# Gameserver bauen ?



## Promille-Peter (30. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

habe heute mal wieder Unreal Tournament GOTY 99 gezockt 
Natürlich Multiplayer.

Nun spiele ich mit dem Gedanken mir einen Server hinzustellen, also einen UT-Gamer Server. Viele Freunde von mir haben wieder angefangen aktiv zu dieses Game zu zocken.

Wie könnte so ein Server aussehen ? Hardwaremäßig? BS? Welche Anbindung zum Netz?


----------



## Chron-O-John (30. Juni 2010)

Tjo, hardwaremäßig wirst heutzutage keine Probleme mehr haben. Was problematisch werden könnte ist die Anbindung zum netz. Zuhause Aufstellen wird wahrscheinlich zu langesam sein. Alternative ist einen Gameserver zu mieten.


----------



## Rammstein (30. Juni 2010)

Vorallem sollte man dazu sagen, das viele Internet provider eine nutzung der Bandbreite für einen Server im privaten Haushalt nicht erlauben ^^ Mal nen auszug von Kabel BW:

Der Anschluss eines für die Öffentlichkeit zugänglichen oder kommerziell genutzten Servers ist nicht gestattet. Ebenso ist die Nutzung der von Kabel BW gewährten Internet- und Telefonanschlüsse zum Zwecke der Bereitstellung von Tele-Mediendiensten, telekommunikationsgestützten Diensten oder anderen Kommunikationsdiensten durch den Kunden gegenüber Dritten sowie für unzulässige Werbe- und Informationsmethoden und Fernabsatzgeschäften untersagt.


----------



## thecroatien (30. Juni 2010)

Wenn er für die Server Nutzung kein Geld nimmt, gibt das ja keine Probleme dann.


----------



## Rammstein (30. Juni 2010)

Der Anschluss eines für die Öffentlichkeit zugänglichen ODER kommerziell genutzten Servers ist nicht gestattet

Ich nehm an wenn seine Freunde und sonst jeder drauf zocken kann ist das Öffentlich ^^ ist nicht erlaubt


----------



## thecroatien (30. Juni 2010)

Mit einem Passwort versehen, wiederrum nicht.

Also theoretisch könnte man das auslegen, bzw. umgehen, aber da wäre das beste wenn man einfach mal anruft und fragt.


----------



## Rammstein (30. Juni 2010)

Ist auch ne grauzone wenn man so will, wenn man zb selbst als CoD server fungiert sagt auch kaum einer was, noch nicht xD Ist jetzt auch nur mal von Kabel BW, aber soweit ich weiß ists bei den andern kaum anders, wird auch drauf ankommen wie hoch der traffic ist bis es auffällt.Aber der punkt ist eigentlich das man mit einem gemieteten gameserver besser dran ist, als wenn man selber einen kauft/baut und ihn bei sich an die leitung hängt.Und unreal wird net viel power verlangen, da reicht sicher auch was günstiges.


----------



## Tin (30. Juni 2010)

Wer prüft das denn bitte nach? Kann der Anbieter sehen, ob man selber einen Server betreibt?


----------



## K3n$! (30. Juni 2010)

Ich denke nicht. Wie auch ?

Auch gerade bei großen Leitungen oder Entertain Paketen können sie sowieso schlecht nachvollziehen, ob derjenige seine Leitung "missbraucht".


----------



## Tin (30. Juni 2010)

Also, denke ich auch. Also einfach Gameserver hinstellen, nicht groß rumerzählen und gut .


----------



## Rammstein (30. Juni 2010)

Klar können ses, zb durch den erhöhten traffic den man nur durchs selber auf nem server zocken bzw im inet surfen nie erreichen würde, darum gehts den leuten im grunde auch, wenn das jeder treiben würde wär bald schluss mit highspeed xD ausserdem ist das alles ne kostenfrage ^^ ist wie zb mit diesen ins ausland telen flatrates, wenn man das zuoft benutzt, kündigen sie dir das mit der behauptung das mans beruflich benutzt, das gabs schon häufig.Und so würde das dann auch mit ner inet flat laufen.

Aber sagen wirs mal so, wenn man das net übertreibt merkts vielleicht netmal einer ^^ Ich weiß net inwieweit das mit der direkt verbinderei an einen anschluss überprüft wird, wenn zb 20 leute täglich auf den server connecten und paar stunden da zocken.Wie ich schon mit dem beispiel CoD gesagt hab, ich glaub in amerika wurden ja schon anschlüsse deswegen gekündigt weil man ja praktisch gesehen dadurch den eigenen rechner als server betreibt ^^ Bei uns wär mir das neu, aber wir sprechen ja von einem zusätzlichen server, und das würde auf die dauer auffallen, aber ausprobieren kann mans ja xD Schlimmstenfalls neuen provider suchen müssen.


----------



## Tin (30. Juni 2010)

Der Server sollte dann am besten nicht 24h online sein, sondern eben nur von z.B. 18 - 24 Uhr. Das könnte man noch mit krankhaftem Computer spielen vor dem Internetanbieter rechtfertigen .


----------



## ShadowAMD (1. Juli 2010)

Hi, 

was braucht man da für ne Hardware, 

mir geht es um ne Lan Party.

Dann würd ich den Server auf Windows Basis und als Dedicatet Server laufen lasse ??

Gibt es da auch en Admin Plugin damit man den Server Fernsteuern kann??

MFG


----------



## Tin (1. Juli 2010)

Na von der Hardware sollte er so sein, dass das Spiel flüssig darauf läuft. Das kommt dann darauf an. Crysis braucht einen schnellen Rechner, für CSS genügt ein langsamer auch. Aber um so schneller, desto besser. Bezüglich des Adminplugins kann ich nichts sagen, aber meistens kann man über die Konsole alles regeln, sofern man als Admin auf dem Server registriert ist.


----------



## Promille-Peter (1. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ich denke mal es kommt darauf an was für ein Game du als Server laufen lassen möchtest.

Ich hab es nun gestern getestet, für Unreal Tournament GOTY (99).

Habe ein M-ITX Atom N230 mit 2 GB RAM genommen, funktioniert wunderbar.
Natürlich auf Windows Basis.


----------



## ShadowAMD (1. Juli 2010)

Hi, 

ja welche Software nutz ihr für den Dedicatet server für UT 3

MFG


----------



## rebel4life (3. Juli 2010)

Ich würde da gleich nen Vserver nehmen, die Anbindung ist deutlich besser...

Der Netzbetreiber kann das gar nicht überprüfen - logt er dafür den ganzen Traffic mit, dann hat er Probleme mitm Datenschutz und vor allem dem Speicher, wenn ich da ne 100Mbit Anbindung hab, dann kann ich da pro Sekunde 12,5MB durchjagen, das sind stündlich 45GB, täglich 1,08TB und monatlich knapp 31TB und was will er da machen? Er kann eine Kündigung bewirken, aber mehr auch nicht, du musst ja keinen Server haben, kannst ja auch sehr intensives Online Backup Nutzen.


----------



## Promille-Peter (4. Juli 2010)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

Das größte Problem ist, ich selber habe nur DSL 2 Mbit, mehr ist hier nicht verfügbar.

Wollte den Server in der Firma meines Vaters aufstellen, dort wäre eine Standleitung vorhanden. Aber irgendwie ist mir das alles etwas zu riskant, wenn der Traffic in die höhe schießen würde.


----------



## midnight (4. Juli 2010)

Vor allem ist so eine Firma ein denkbar ungeeigneter Standort. Wenn deren ITler etwas taugen wird das da niemand erlauben, das ist eine potentielle Sicherheitslücke...


----------



## ShadowAMD (5. Juli 2010)

Da gebe ich mitnight recht ^^

Sinvoller währe es wenn du das Geld in einen Online Server investierst und für ne Lan Party reicht auch ein einfacher PC sollten es nicht mehr als 30-40 Mann werden je nach rechner.

MFG


----------

